# Homosexual urges when on steroids???



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys I'm not gay but when I'm on a cycle I feel the rise in testosterone levels transforms me in to some kind of sexual deviant with a passion for muscular male anatomy. I find I get sexual aroused and have often found that I sometimes get an erection when spotting the heavy lifters in the gym: like I said I'm not gay. Had any body else encounterd a problem like this?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

wtf is up with all these trolls lately?? everyday there seems to be at lest 1 new troll :/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Subbed to this.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lad in the gym started having his missus fcuk him with her dildos and then he started showing me pics of local brasses who were trannies! He's been off gear a few months and asked him was he still getting bummed off his missus and he said "am i fcuk! That tren messes you up!"

Just nip to the village mate, bum a few blokes then you'll be right. you might be a closet **** and not even know!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

You sir ARE GAY AS FARRRRK!!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## king muscle (Mar 11, 2013)

hi powermaster to be honest i really do sympathise with you ive had similar urges myself in the heat of the moment anybody that knows the strenuous regime of a champion would understand, you are brave


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I hope not otherwise we might aswell rename this forum!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey guys I'm not gay but when I'm on a cycle I feel the rise in testosterone levels transforms me in to some kind of sexual deviant with a passion for muscular male anatomy. I find I get sexual aroused and have often found that I sometimes get an erection when spotting the heavy lifters in the gym: like I said I'm not gay. Had any body else encounterd a problem like this?





king muscle said:


> hi powermaster to be honest i really do sympathise with you ive had similar urges myself in the heat of the moment anybody that knows the strenuous regime of a champion would understand, you are brave


Multiple accounts= Ban!

@Milky another bites the dust ?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

my mate got sucked off on a night out once by a bloke, he blames the juice to this day LOL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> I hope not otherwise we might aswell rename this forum!!


UK Bummers?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me guess...........no ****??


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

lol sounds like u r a closet gay,hitting bonners over guys in the gym but u r not gay?your defo a po*f !!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

THIS MADE ME LITERALLY LAUGH OUT LOUD AT THEOFFICE LOLLLLLLL

FCUKIN TROLL!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> UK Bummers?


Ha, in all seriousness it doesn't turn you into a ****, but I find more blokes try to touch you on a night out.


----------



## king muscle (Mar 11, 2013)

multiple accounts?


----------



## king muscle (Mar 11, 2013)

my first comment has been attacked?i was told this site promoted freedom of speech....


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL I think you'll find that makes you gay as fwarrrrk


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey guys I'm not gay but when I'm on a cycle I feel the rise in testosterone levels transforms me in to some kind of sexual deviant with a passion for muscular male anatomy. I find I get sexual aroused and have often found that I sometimes get an erection when spotting the heavy lifters in the gym: like I said I'm not gay. Had any body else encounterd a problem like this?


I think you just need to lay it on the table pal. Sexual deviant on test I can agree with, but I don't even need to be on cycle for that lol! The way I see it the male body is generally hairy, rough and smelly. I can't see why the women find us so attractive!

Im just glad you aint teabaggin me when spotting bench!! :scared:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

king muscle said:


> my first comment has been attacked?i was told this site promoted freedom of speech....


That's something that disappeared in this country along time ago.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Looks like your injecting some of that 'gay bomb' stuff they made for iraq


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No multiple accounts detected chaps so the negging was a bit unfair.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lets hope one of them heavy lifters dont notice your semi while spotting them or you could end up with a barbell up your ass and being benchpressed. You are a closit **** bro, perving over straight guys can be detrimental to your health.


----------



## king muscle (Mar 11, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> That's something that disappeared in this country along time ago.


 too right brother, respect #realtalkbyrealmen


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Looks like your injecting some of that 'gay bomb' stuff they made for iraq


Agreed, think OP should contact there source to find out what they're actually injecting, beef injection maybe??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Jesus H Christ.

Next you will be saying you accidental teabagged him whilst you spotted him on the bench but you aren't gay so it does not count.


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

I've made the assumption that this isn't a regular side affect of the juice. I'm going to stop my cycle and see if these primitive urges subside.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Jesus H Christ.
> 
> Next you will be saying you accidental teabagged him whilst you spotted him on the bench but you aren't gay so it does not count.


always wondered what does the "H" stand for in Jesus H Christ??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

king muscle said:


> too right brother, *respect #realtalkbyrealmen*












Your going to do well on here with all that social media [email protected]!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> always wondered what does the "H" stand for in Jesus H Christ??


Haha I actually googled that after I posted...apparently its Holy!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So the guy from steps was actually called Holy?


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Graham norton, Michael Barrymore, Alan car.... All straight until they tried gear and realised they actually enjoy pr*cks in their ass....


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

In all fairness what ever floats you're boat. But saying you're not gay but get aroused by men is a bit of an oxymoron. Not taking the p*ss here but maybe you're bi??


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

never been aroused by another man,and it will stay that way,for fcuk sake if gear gave me a hard on for men id go natty.

lets just hope you dont have to share the showers a...


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> In all fairness what ever floats you're boat. But saying you're not gay but get aroused by men is a bit of an oxymoron. Not taking the p*ss here but maybe you're bi??


 Yer I know what your saying defiantly not gay, just like muscle mate, I like solid gains. Maybe it's because I'm thinking of how I want to look when I'm te gym and getting over exited ha, I'm gonna go brothel tonite and redeem my self for my sins.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

its not gay unless your gay


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

uk-powermaster said:


> Yer I know what your saying defiantly not gay, just like muscle mate, I like solid gains. Maybe it's because I'm thinking of how I want to look when I'm te gym and getting over exited ha, I'm gonna go brothel tonite and redeem my self for my sins.


Presumably one of those brothers that seems to only allow men 'into' them.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe be a troll but this was a laugh to read!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont kid urself kid. u had those urges way before you took steroids


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Me off gear:










Me after my dose of dbol:










It's a well documented side.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Weird thing is I read once about this french guy who had a wife and kids and a decent job and life. He developed parkinsons I think and was given this experimental drug to try. The drug worked wonders regarding the parkinsons however he claims it turned him into a sexual gaylord devient. He says he had never ever had urges for men but after this drug he was looking up gay sex sites to meet men, he blew his life savings and sold some of his kids toys to fund his obsession with meeting men and the devient lifestyle. He came off the drug the urges passed and he successfull sued the pharma company and got 160,000 euros i think it was.

Troll or not maybe the OP like the guy in the paper have some repressed issues/chemestry that certain drugs bring out, who knows.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

uk-powermaster said:


> Yer I know what your saying defiantly not gay, just like muscle mate, I like solid gains. Maybe it's because I'm thinking of how I want to look when I'm te gym and getting over exited ha, I'm gonna go brothel tonite and redeem my self for my sins.


Forget the brothel. Go for a rent boy instead. Then you'll be able to find out of you're bi or not. Some of then will even suck your d!ck for a cheeseburger.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Funniest... Troll... Ever...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your from Manchester and you perv over men in the gym,you don't go to the same gym as @Milky do you?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh c'mon people - what percentage of ordinary non test injecting men enjoy looking at pics of buff men, and day dream of wearing only a pair of tiny pants whilst being heavily oiled up and then going on stage for other men to shout roars of approval as they get all hot and sweaty teasing their audience with poses that involve lots of glute clenching, pouting and occasional hip thrusting?

Not many right?

But what percentage of men who do inject test have those hobbies and aspirations?

Undeniably a massively higher percentage!

Obvious proof steds make you gay, game set match, argument over!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Your from Manchester and you perv over men in the gym,you don't go to the same gym as @Milky do you?


Milky trains


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Milky trains


He'll be down the gym tonight lubed up ready for penetration


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

OP isn't gay.

He's bisexual - he likes to do men *and* boys.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Op I am in need of a permanent spotter, can you help?

This would involve relocation to jock land but expenses can be claimed back through the correct passages :wub:

P.s "no ****" love Craig xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey guys I'm not gay but when I'm on a cycle I feel the rise in testosterone levels transforms me in to some kind of sexual deviant with a passion for muscular male anatomy. I find I get sexual aroused and have often found that I sometimes get an erection when spotting the heavy lifters in the gym: like I said I'm not gay. Had any body else encounterd a problem like this?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> *Your going to do well on here *with all that social media [email protected]!


tbh mate its how well u get on in real life that matters


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

In


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i know EXACTLY what u mean op.....but i think i was bent as fuk before pinning


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I ****1ng hate gays. Absolute ***** set of puffs, If I was gay I would shoot myself in the head.

I dont know why I hate them so much, maybe its cos my boyfriend is such a cvnt :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol this threads a crease


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Forget the brothel. Go for a rent boy instead. Then you'll be able to find out of you're bi or not. Some of then will even suck your d!ck for a cheeseburger.


Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by The L Man

Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.

@LMan

Moved your thoughts to the right thread...lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you ask me,any bloke that takes it up the @rse needs fcuking


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


Wow some serious issues here! :huh:


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

think all the guys on here on juice have the exact same urges, most probably act on them aswell, probably why they gettin all butt hurt about you being so open, i think ur brave for being so open about it man.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


Definelty lying - there is no way you would last for 6 pumps :laugh:

#onepumpchump


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


Did you lose your erection after six pumps because you emptied your sack up his bum?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


Holy sh1t! lmfao repped!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

You are homosexual mate, full stop.

Get over it then deal with it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i must admit - i have a crafty look at the lads with really big cocks on fab swingers when i'm on tren pmsl


----------



## CHARLIIE (Jun 19, 2012)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


Wow this was rather funny.

But yeah i reckon you are a big ****. Is that the news you wanted??


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

whats happening over the guys?every second thread is either from some pimply m/fukcer starting juice or some faggoty PILLOW BITER spreading his cheeks or pouring out his soul... or both... COME ON... shut them down... :cursing:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP, what did you think of Dancing on Ice lastnight, cant believe Beth won


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

uk-powermaster said:


> Hey doc, I had sex with a lady boy in Thailand. I didn't enjoy the experience sexually it was more of a comical delight. In my defence I didn't no it was a man till I got back to the room and turned the light on, some people say you can't tell over there and some look better than the real girls. I'd be would be lying to you if I told you there was one shred of doubt in my mind that this chick had a penis, but I didn't mention it and nor did she so I couldn't be certain. After a blow job she offed to let me **** her for free. I agreed and she pulled down her panties and my suspicions were indeed confirmed when I was greatest by a tiny asian micro penis. As I had all ready came this far I decided to proceed with my filthy endeavour. I lost my erection after 6 pumps and felt quite ashamed after it and was certainly no longer sexually aroused. This experience made me realise that I'm defiantly not gay. I would recommend the experience as the blow job was the best I have ever received. But the unforgiving rectal lining if another mans anus is no for the faint of heated or the week minded so proceed at your own risk.


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

greekgod said:


> whats happening over the guys?every second thread is either from some pimply m/fukcer starting juice or some faggoty PILLOW BITER spreading his cheeks or pouring out his soul... or both... COME ON... shut them down... :cursing:


Homophobe you mate I'm sure many people on the forum have gay friends. There is no place in modern society to just hate people because of there sexual preferences.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

OH GOD HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

wont read through all six pages but could someone tell me if infernal or finlay have checked in to size up some fresh meat, and if not where the f*ck are they?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Thread like these make me doubt humanity.

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

May have caught my eyes drifting towards mens cock on the sly in the shower after a swimmin session in the hope that it'll be smaller than mine


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

What a thread :lol:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

animal adam said:


> View attachment 113620


Im surprised Dino isnt in on this.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Op ur openess on such a subject is really sometime.. have read that some people can get them.selves in some right old situations but everyone is different being gay isnt that strange for man kind. I think ur only issues could be if u act on ur desirers with a big ****ker who does not feel the way u do ..lol. ou h


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Come here & i will give you satisfy all the urges you will ever need  Remember its not rape its surprise sex ... :whistling:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Come here & i will give you satisfy all the urges you will ever need  Remember its not rape its surprise sex ... :whistling:


Where's my invite!!!??


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Boys, boys don't worry Im here  i will bring the camera


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Where's my invite!!!??


no worries i can take you ALL on


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

watch out potential victims, uk-m's resident sexual predator is on the prowl mg:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> watch out potential victims, uk-m's resident sexual predator is on the prowl mg:


cue music from hitchcock movie :devil2:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Barman said:


> wtf is up with all these trolls lately?? everyday there seems to be at lest 1 new troll :/


I dont think its a Troll, i think its GymGym's new account?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Lad in the gym started having his missus fcuk him with her dildos and then he started showing me pics of local brasses who were trannies! He's been off gear a few months and asked him was he still getting bummed off his missus and he said "am i fcuk! That tren messes you up!"
> 
> Just nip to the village mate, bum a few blokes then you'll be right. you might be a closet **** and not even know!


There's some video posted on Uporn having his missus fcuk him with her dildos under the username of Liam. :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nidge said:


> There's some video posted on Uporn having his missus fcuk him with her dildos under the username of Liam. :whistling:


Erm that's not me, that's my mate Liam. Just a massive coincidence we are both called Liam


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

king muscle said:


> my first comment has been attacked?i was told this site promoted freedom of speech....


Your names not Frankie by any chance? and if so did you ever go to hollywood

Ps,,Welcome to the pleasure dome


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

klint37 said:


> Op ur openess on such a subject is really sometime.. have read that some people can get them.selves in some right old situations but everyone is different being gay isnt that strange for man kind. I think ur only issues could be if u act on ur desirers with a big ****ker who does not feel the way u do ..lol. ou h


Yer mate I would never make an advance I use the mirrors to worship my prey from a distance haha.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure did everyone not know this guy isnt gay either.


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

This topic has somewhat divided the U.K muscle community,


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

I spoke to a bodybuilder who told me he likes a dildo up his bum! I thought that was gay. I don't like that at all. Nooooo. Just no. Men please done use dildos up your bum. It leads to other things!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> I spoke to a bodybuilder who told me he likes a dildo up his bum! I thought that was gay. I don't like that at all. Nooooo. Just no. Men please done use dildos up your bum. It leads to other things!


Go on....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> I spoke to a bodybuilder who told me he likes a dildo up his bum! I thought that was gay. I don't like that at all. Nooooo. Just no. Men please done use dildos up your bum. It leads to other things!


Exactly! Why would you want to have a dildo up your bum. They're all cold and plasticy or rubbery.

Totally agree with you that it's much nicer to have some fleshy fingers or a nice big juicy penis up there instead.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> I spoke to a bodybuilder who told me he likes a dildo up his bum! I thought that was gay. I don't like that at all. Nooooo. Just no. Men please done use dildos up your bum. It leads to other things!


Like what? Tell us your experiences


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a straight friend who strongly recommends pokey bum wanks


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have a straight friend who strongly recommends pokey bum wanks


'course you do mate :wink:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> always wondered what does the "H" stand for in Jesus H Christ??


 I always thought it was Hector or Harold or something


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have a straight friend who strongly recommends pokey bum wanks


Pokey bum wan.ks are all the rage nowa days :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed, you have had your fun....


----------

